
Imageflow: Respect the pixels, accelerate the web - ts330
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/njones/imageflow-respect-the-pixels-a-secure-alt-to-image
======
ts330
Only 129 backers with 6 days to go?

This sounds like the type of project everyone should be supporting - unless
I'm missing something and there's an alternative that's more secure and
optimised than ImageMagick?

